# Fursona Mugshot



## Kurtsa (Jul 11, 2008)

so we have a IRL mugshot, lets give our creations a chance to shine and show off our fursona's while FA is down.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 11, 2008)

Fish-Dragon hybrid here~ ^.~


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 11, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Fish-Dragon hybrid here~ ^.~



YAY now i dont feel awkward as being the only one who posted ^^


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 11, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> YAY now i dont feel awkward as being the only one who posted ^^


 i'llpost when i get home ^.^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 11, 2008)

This is before i turned into the Fat, Slobby, Vorish Roo u all know and love...







This is after:


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 11, 2008)

Echo_wulf said:


> i'llpost when i get home ^.^



hott cant wait


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't have any pictures that could be worthy of a mugshot yet, but maybe in the future.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 11, 2008)

and here's me eating a random wolfie:


----------



## Erro (Jul 11, 2008)

y hallo thar


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 11, 2008)

i have more images of my fursona but their...om...NSFW so...not sure if its appropriate

edit: found one thats SFW


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't have very many, but here's my (current) favorite.


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Aden (Jul 11, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> This is before i turned into the Fat, Slobby, Vorish Roo u all know and love...
> 
> [image]
> 
> ...



Sorry about your mobility. :/


----------



## Magnus (Jul 11, 2008)

current magz~


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 11, 2008)

Magnus said:


> current magz~



He looks as the he wants to eat my face


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 11, 2008)

* HEY GAIZ WHATS GOING ON HERE

*





On a serious note, nice thread. Art good.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 11, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> He looks as the he wants to eat my face



he'd love to nom a head, tho the the big one xD


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 11, 2008)

Aden said:


> Sorry about your mobility. :/



hey, i prefer being fat to be honest.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## mukichan (Jul 11, 2008)

Werevixen said:


>



you're so pretty... ;_;


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 11, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> hey, i prefer being fat to be honest.



and i don't see wats wrong with being fat? do u hate fat furs or something? just askign :/


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 11, 2008)

well since fa is down here is a rwealy really old pic i drew of my fursona a while bak same fursoina now as always but my hair is now red instead of blue

http://echo-wulf.deviantart.com/art/Azure-heart-55345423

...wont let me hyperlink the page


----------



## net-cat (Jul 11, 2008)

Sure. Why not.

Art by FA users xainy and mochi, respectively.

View attachment 5370
View attachment 5371


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 11, 2008)

Erro said:


> y hallo thar



Gods in Asgard Erro that is awesome. I want to be like that with my pencil work. Helps that you're good looking. Who drew it if I might ask?

And Xipoid: That is just.....wow. I know the artist too lol. You look like quite the dapper gentleman.


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 11, 2008)

I have different personalities, so I have several characters to fill those. But The real me, I use Miko, the Kistune.  I did this months ago in Manga Studio DX and its UBER CRAPPY.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 11, 2008)

awe i cant figure out how to post a pic.... x.x *feels likes a dork*


----------



## Magnus (Jul 11, 2008)

Ribbonpaws said:


> awe i cant figure out how to post a pic.... x.x *feels likes a dork*


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you have photobucket, Ribbonpaws? 

Or when you reply you can click on the little paperclip and add the image as an attachment.  

OOOR you can click on the little icon that has a mountian that's says "Insert image".  I hope that helps.


----------



## Monak (Jul 11, 2008)

Because thats how I roll.




Art and ladies by Wonderduck
Me is just........ well me


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 11, 2008)

Heres Cookie...


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 11, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I don't have very many, but here's my (current) favorite.


I dare say! Just look at the time! I must go, I am almost late for my 3 o' clock raping.


----------



## Erro (Jul 11, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Gods in Asgard Erro that is awesome. I want to be like that with my pencil work. Helps that you're good looking. Who drew it if I might ask?


My roommate at Rocky Mountain FurCon drew it for me while we were there. He started it a week before, with the intention of it being my con badge, but he didn't manage to get it done with all the last minute setup for us to go, until the last day. His name is Crysgecko on FA when it comes back online, hes very skilled, to say the very least.


----------



## KilgoreWolfe (Jul 11, 2008)

Me being a black mage (that's casting cure  <_< ).

Edit: Accidentally deleted the picture.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 11, 2008)

I did this to celebrate my tablet's revival...


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 11, 2008)

Its in my sig, but imagine that with a belly thou hehe


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 11, 2008)

Xipoid's is clearly the winner so far.

Ok, not really me, but I play him on TV:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 12, 2008)

Heh.  This is a good idea.  I like.


----------



## Jayness (Jul 12, 2008)

JOLT TIEM NAO!

lol hi n_n


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Jayness said:


> JOLT TIEM NAO!
> 
> lol hi n_n



That's a mighty cute fursona there~ 0.0;


----------



## Takun (Jul 12, 2008)

If only I wasn't super fail at lions D: 

Azzy drew me as a Tamaskan though...I'll look for it ^^


----------



## Teriath (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't have many good clean pictures besides this one XD I really need a new one ;_; *ish poor*


----------



## Merp (Jul 12, 2008)

Small doodle of Sedrie (Merp) eating udon...I have a better outfit now...lol.....I need a better picture of myself...hehe


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm a really crappy artist but maybe one day I can get a good one to draw my fursona for me cause if I did it just wouldn't look right.


----------



## Monak (Jul 12, 2008)

Merp said:


> Small doodle of Sedrie (Merp) eating udon...I have a better outfit now...lol.....I need a better picture of myself...hehe



*takes your noodles*  WHERES DA MONEY! *smacks you with my pimp cane* TO THINK , I called you my numba one ho and I find you on yo ass eatin udon!  *raises my hand* and you thought the cane was bad.


----------



## Merp (Jul 12, 2008)

Monak said:


> *takes your noodles*  WHERES DA MONEY! *smacks you with my pimp cane* TO THINK , I called you my numba one ho and I find you on yo ass eatin udon!  *raises my hand* and you thought the cane was bad.



Haha...I never thought I'd get away with it... grabs fishnets and booty shorts**

yes sir...  you know you love me...


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 12, 2008)

The first image ever done of kurtsa


----------



## Monak (Jul 12, 2008)

Merp said:


> Haha...I never thought I'd get away with it... grabs fishnets and booty shorts**
> 
> yes sir...  you know you love me...



I love the money , yo ass is just a bonus. NOW GET SHAKIN HO!


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Snickers (Jul 12, 2008)

Muahh


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Thought I might show you how much my fursona has grown in just a few months...

First drawing of my fursona VS a semi-current sketch of her on oC...


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Thought I might show you how much my fursona has grown in just a few months...
> 
> First drawing of my fursona VS a semi-current sketch of her on oC...



i wanna be a cute fuzzy dwag too ;-;


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Magnus said:


> i wanna be a cute fuzzy dwag too ;-;



I'm not fuzzy though... >>; I have slippery amphibious skin...


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> I'm not fuzzy though... >>; I have slippery amphibious skin...



oh~ i thought you were teh fuz, cause of the hair ^^" 

i still wanna be a fuzzy floofbal magz X3~


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Magnus said:


> oh~ i thought you were teh fuz, cause of the hair ^^"
> 
> i still wanna be a fuzzy floofbal magz X3~



lol Bald Punkin (my fursona's name) looks baaaaaaaaaaaad~


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Thought I might show you how much my fursona has grown in just a few months...
> 
> First drawing of my fursona VS a semi-current sketch of her on oC...



where'd the inspiration for your fursona come from?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 12, 2008)

nice skirt


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> The first image ever done of kurtsa



*murr* mmm, u are looking sexy hun ^^


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 12, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *murr* mmm, u are looking sexy hun ^^



thats what we felines do best my boy ^^


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> where'd the inspiration for your fursona come from?



Well, was talking to KnifeH about something (can't remember WHAT the hell it was...) and got her name "Punkin Pie"... I was really messed up or drunk or something when I came up with her design... I was mixing up Bubble Bobble dragon (cheek circles), a Vaporeon (tail), and candy canes (her horns)... I gave her my body type (kinda chubby) and attempted to give her my hair, but didn't exactly come very close. But the more I drew her, the more she looked like me, so that's good. x3


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 12, 2008)

I really need to redraw my fursona.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2008)

EmpusaVampirebat said:


> I really need to redraw my fursona.



same here XD 

i feel pretty crappy after seeing so many cool pictures ~.-.~


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 12, 2008)

Magnus said:


> same here XD
> 
> i feel pretty crappy after seeing so many cool pictures ~.-.~


 
-hugs- Me too. D: I jsut recently started drawing full fledged furries too. So I still suxz0rz.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

EmpusaVampirebat said:


> -hugs- Me too. D: I jsut recently started drawing full fledged furries too. So I still suxz0rz.



xD I've only perfected drawing short snouted dragons and lizards... ^^; I can't draw canines or felines worth crap yet...


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm at best, an ok fur artist. I drew my avatar and sig.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> xD I've only perfected drawing short snouted dragons and lizards... ^^; I can't draw canines or felines worth crap yet...



please make a tutorial *.-.* short snouted dragons are SEX~


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 12, 2008)

YES PLEASE?  I want to make a draggie character.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2008)

Xipoid is sexy.

Here's my three fursonas:


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Xipoid is sexy.
> 
> Here's my three fursonas:



Very nice hehe


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Magnus said:


> please make a tutorial *.-.* short snouted dragons are SEX~





EmpusaVampirebat said:


> YES PLEASE?  I want to make a draggie character.



If I can get a hold of my friend, I'll see if I can grab his tutorial that I used and attached it here (rather than uploading it to photobucket or imageshack).


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> If I can get a hold of my friend, I'll see if I can grab his tutorial that I used and attached it here (rather than uploading it to photobucket or imageshack).



yay draggy tuts!


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 12, 2008)

Woot woo! I cant wait.  

Oh and everyone's Fursona pictures are just awsome.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

^^; when fA gets back up, you can check my gallery... You will see ALOT of my main fursona. (the orange and blue dragon in my avatar) I love drawing her so much. I have another fursona, but I only draw him when I'm having an art stump or just don't feel artsy.

This is him.






He's just an angry rabbit named Krakerz. Named him that cause when I first drew him he looked like a rabbit on crack. xD

Edit: Grrr... I lied... Just found his tutorial on deviantArt. xD (totally forgot he had a dA account)

Click for Tutorial on Short Dragon Muzzles


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> ^^; when fA gets back up, you can check my gallery... You will see ALOT of my main fursona. (the orange and blue dragon in my avatar) I love drawing her so much. I have another fursona, but I only draw him when I'm having an art stump or just don't feel artsy.
> 
> This is him.
> 
> ...



i have no good true drawing of my second fursona


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> i have no good true drawing of my second fursona



I never have a good drawing of Krakerz... xD Only cause it takes me less than a minute to draw him.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> I never have a good drawing of Krakerz... xD Only cause it takes me less than a minute to draw him.



lol wow, i think i have one sketch of kumar


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 12, 2008)

Myself.

WARNING! Very Large.

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c...r Refs/1210031317_rtdragon_kmd_portrait_1.jpg


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> lol wow, i think i have one sketch of kumar



I think I'm going to whore out Krakerz some more... just cause he's so quick and easy to doodle up. x3





_"I'm SUPAH KRAK!!"_






And... here's Punkin.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> I think I'm going to whore out Krakerz some more... just cause he's so quick and easy to doodle up. x3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'awwwwwww, there cute, i love the artwork anything anime style is awesome and sexy ^_^


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2008)

lol check out my new dock icon XD


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Magnus said:


> lol check out my new dock icon XD



Krakerz: ... ?? eh!? That's me!!!

*smacks Krakerz off screen* @_@;; Sorry about that.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Krakerz: ... ?? eh!? That's me!!!
> 
> *smacks Krakerz off screen* @_@;; Sorry about that.



what's wrong with the cute bunny?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> what's wrong with the cute bunny?



Trust me... You don't want to talk to-

Krakerz: *bops Muki* WHATCHA DO THAT FOR, FURFAG?! YOU FURKIN BIATCH! I WILL EAT YOUR BEBEHS!!

*traps him inside a tupperware* @_@;; See what I mean?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Trust me... You don't want to talk to-
> 
> Krakerz: *bops Muki* WHATCHA DO THAT FOR, FURFAG?! YOU FURKIN BIATCH! I WILL EAT YOUR BEBEHS!!
> 
> *traps him inside a tupperware* @_@;; See what I mean?



o.0 Yup i think i can see why XD


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


>



You're soooo cute and sexy, Cece~ *snuggles* x3 I miss you, nee-chan!


----------



## Krimzen (Jul 12, 2008)

Yay crappy pic by me!


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2008)

KrimzenFougar said:


> Yay crappy pic by me!



crappy my ass >.>


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Takun (Jul 13, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


>



>:O

I love cheetahs and that's soooo adorable :3


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 13, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> >:O
> 
> I love cheetahs and that's soooo adorable :3



thank you ^^


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 13, 2008)

This has become a battle of picturewhoring.

And I am simply too lazy to reupload pictures from FA.


----------



## KilgoreWolfe (Jul 13, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> This has become a battle of picturewhoring.
> 
> And I am simply too lazy to reupload pictures from FA.



In my short time on these forums, I've noticed that "mugshot" threads are half picturewhoring, half pseudo-chatrooms.


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 13, 2008)

Xipoid... I just thought you should know.  The first thing that went through my head when I saw that pic was "That's adorable".  Make your own conclusions.

Anyway, I drew this in about 20 minutes about a year ago.  I'm not allowed to embed images from VCL anywhere, so a link will have to do:
http://us-p.vclart.net/vcl/Artists/MonsieurLeRenard/Artwork/2007-08/Fellow.jpg
Look familiar?!
No, but I seriously need to update my artwork one of these days.

PS: What do you think... is Frank a good first name?  He doesn't have one right now, and I was thinking Frank.  Frank LeRenard.  It shows how totally not French I am.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 13, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Xipoid... I just thought you should know.  The first thing that went through my head when I saw that pic was "That's adorable".  Make your own conclusions.
> 
> Anyway, I drew this in about 20 minutes about a year ago.  I'm not allowed to embed images from VCL anywhere, so a link will have to do:
> http://us-p.vclart.net/vcl/Artists/MonsieurLeRenard/Artwork/2007-08/Fellow.jpg
> ...


My name is Frank, Frank LeRenard and I'm a private detective.
Basically that's a fancy way to say I'm a professional snooper, but I'm not picky.
I'd been stalking the target my current client had me investigating for three hours and the gentle rain had made my trenchcoat and exposed fur damp and chill like a woman's heart. 
I needed a drink, but as things had gone so far Mama LeRenard's boy would have to do without a bit longer.
I glanced at the lights reflecting in the rain-slick asphalt and touched the handle of my snub-nose .38 absently. 
Lack of a good whiskey might keep me a bit unloaded but Daisy was not. I my situation, that was a comfort.


That image just begs for a noir novella. Or comic.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 14, 2008)

KilgoreWolfe said:


> In my short time on these forums, I've noticed that "mugshot" threads are half picturewhoring, half pseudo-chatrooms.



that is true, but most of the time its filled with lots o' fun n' love


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 14, 2008)

> That image just begs for a noir novella. Or comic.


Doesn't it, though?
The saddest part is that that's really how I dress (during the winter, anyway).  Though I can't fire a gun to save my life.  Which is probably the only reason I'd ever have to fire a gun.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 14, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Doesn't it, though?
> The saddest part is that that's really how I dress (during the winter, anyway).  Though I can't fire a gun to save my life.  Which is probably the only reason I'd ever have to fire a gun.



cool look


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll have to post when I get home


----------



## Magica (Jul 14, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 14, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Xipoid... I just thought you should know.  The first thing that went through my head when I saw that pic was "That's adorable".  Make your own conclusions.
> 
> Anyway, I drew this in about 20 minutes about a year ago.  I'm not allowed to embed images from VCL anywhere, so a link will have to do:
> http://us-p.vclart.net/vcl/Artists/MonsieurLeRenard/Artwork/2007-08/Fellow.jpg
> ...




Very awesome Renard, i think Frank Le Renard would be a good name, it fits with the suaveness of your fursona drawing, incidentally what is the M for?


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 14, 2008)

i think i got the image for my sona alot from ancient egypt


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 14, 2008)

Thisis an early concept drawing of my sona, indian style.  This is one of the pics i use a ref allot.

Art done by Pumaconcolor


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 16, 2008)

kidsune said:


> im getting a portrait of my character done very soon x3




sweet!


----------



## xiath (Jul 16, 2008)

here is my only one

http://www.furryartpile.com/view/44146/

as you can see it was drawn by reynard86.  i can't thank him enough.  i am having another one drawn of his evil side by reynard86. i can't wait.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 16, 2008)

> incidentally what is the M for?


It's how you abbreviate Monsieur.  Because I'm super creative like that.
It's decided, then.  My official fursona is to be called monsieur Frank LeRenard.  Thanks, folks.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 16, 2008)

I need to get back into drawin again :<
But lifeguarding is becoming a pain =_=


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2008)

Uhm, well...I actually haven't really drawn an official picture of my fursona yet, eheh. Here's one I did of my boyfriend's a while ago:






/All the texturing in the world couldn't save my anatomy...


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 16, 2008)

I introduce myself as Kaeko. I am featured in a 14 page Web comic. It's in progress as you read. I love fish and swimming, and i love to cuddle, very affectionate.






Ass shot


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 16, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I don't have very many, but here's my (current) favorite.



Sexsexsexsexsex


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 16, 2008)

Instead of replying to everyone individually, I will do so en masse as follows:


Oh you sly dog



P.S.
M. Le Renard, you concern me greatly.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 16, 2008)

Icarus said:


> I need to get back into drawin again :<
> But lifeguarding is becoming a pain =_=




That's pretty damn cool Icarus.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 16, 2008)

i normally look like this X3


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 16, 2008)

Aden said:


> Uhm, well...I actually haven't really drawn an official picture of my fursona yet, eheh. Here's one I did of my boyfriend's a while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fantastic art


----------



## Cero (Jul 16, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I don't have very many, but here's my (current) favorite.


Well, look at the time. I do believe it is time for your raping.


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> fantastic art



Whythankyouuu ^..^


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 16, 2008)

Very awesome Aden! Now where are you?


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Very awesome Aden! Now where are you?



Thanks, and I'm...I'm...in progress?

I really have to work on getting my butt in gear to draw. When I do happen to draw, it's usually for a gift and that only happens like twice a year (even less recently). :/


----------



## Kosmikophobia (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't really consider Kera my fursona, but I do draw her religiously, soo...


----------



## xiath (Jul 24, 2008)

ok... so just the other night i decided to try my hand at drawing for the first time. 2 1/2 hours later, this is what came out. 
(sorry that it is not the best quality, i don't have a scanner so i had to take a picture of it [which is why his chin looks shiny])

edit: yeah, i know, they eyes are spaced too far apart >.< .  As you may be able to see i tried fixing it but i gave up and put is eye back to where it was.


----------



## Get-dancing (Jul 24, 2008)

Now, for the first time:





Coffinberry drew it for me, because lets just say I'm a photographer for a reason.
I still haven't even named him yet. Ideas?


----------



## Monak (Jul 24, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> Now, for the first time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sid


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 24, 2008)

If it's your fursona, just use your name. :\


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

Not really my fursona, more of an alter-ego to my fursona. Sometimes he's a bad woof. Actually he's usually a bad wolf. It's just rarely that he has to face the music for it.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 24, 2008)

He does look like he needs to be punished...


----------



## Leasara (Jul 24, 2008)

A bit of gift art Tincrash did for me


----------

